

MBA students go for Google - markbao
http://money.cnn.com/2008/05/27/news/companies/mba_survey.fortune/

======
jon_dahl
Am I missing something? Who's dragging down the male and female expectations?

"Five years after graduation, [MBA grads] expect to be bringing in $180,031
annually vs. $169,849 the previous year. Male graduates expect to be raking in
even more, $206,000 vs. women's expectations of $190,382 five years down the
line."

